# PubMed- The Therapeutic Effect of Probiotic Bacteria on Gastrointestinal Diseases.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*The Therapeutic Effect of Probiotic Bacteria on Gastrointestinal Diseases.*

Adv Clin Exp Med. 2013 Sep-Oct;22(5):759-766

Authors: Sarowska J, Choroszy-Król I, Regulska-Ilow B, Frej-MÄ&#8230;drzak M, Jama-Kmiecik A

Abstract
The cause of many gastrointestinal diseases, such as irritable bowel syndrome, chronic inflammatory bowel disease: inflammatory and necrotizing enterocolitis or diarrhea: infectious, traveler's diarrhea, and diarrhea caused by antibiotic treatment is an imbalance of intestinal microflora. Probiotics are live microorganisms, which administered in sufficient quantities, have beneficial health effects. The phenomenon of eating probiotic products started 100 years ago, when the first reports showed beneficial effects of probiotic bacteria on human health. Since then, probiotic preparations have become an essential element in the prevention and treatment of certain diseases. Currently, probiotics are of the utmost importance in supporting the treatment of gastrointestinal diseases and autoimmune disorders. Probiotic microorganisms are primarily lactic acid-producing bacteria of the general Lactobacillus, Bifidobacterium. Many studies have confirmed the beneficial effects of probiotics, particularly in the treatment of acute diarrhea. This applies in particular to diarrhea of viral etiology, especially in infants and young children.

PMID: 24285463 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

